# Veracrypt/Truecrypt autodismount -  Windows 10



## Matze (22. November 2017)

Hallo.

Ich habe hier ein Problem mit Veracrypt. Mehrere User arbeiten täglich mit den Containern und berichten mir von unregelmäßigen autodismounts, wärend die darin enthaltenen Dateien noch bearbeitet werden. Dabei macht es keinen Unterschied ob die Container auf einem Netzlaufwerk oder lokal liegen. Zum Test habe ich einem User auch wieder Truecrypt installiert, jedoch mit gleichem Fehler. Der letzte verbleibende Windows 7 Rechner ist jedoch nicht betroffen.

Mehrmals habe ich direkt nach dem Auftreten die Ereignisanzeige geprüft, jedoch leider nichts gefunden. Die Nutzer berichten manchmal auch von einem gleichzeitigen Abstürzen des Explorers. Die eingesetzten Systeme sind alle Windows 10 64Bit Prof, die SSDs sind mit Bitlocker verschlüsselt. Virenscanner ist TrendMicro. Die entprechenden Autodismountoptionen in Veracrypt sind natürlich deaktiviert.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mich bei dem Problem auf die richtige Spur führen.


----------



## Matze (29. November 2017)

Morgen.

Ein Update zu dem Fall. Nachdem die User mir die genaue Zeit mitgeteilt haben wenn der Fehler Auftritt ist mir in der Ereignisanzeige etwas aufgefallen. Es treten zur gleichen Zeit folgende Ereignisse auf:

Warnung

```
Die Änderungen an den Softwareinstallationseinstellungen wurden nicht angewendet. Die Installation von Software, die von der Gruppenrichtlinie für diesen Benutzer bereitgestellt wird, wird bis zur nächsten Anmeldung verzögert, da die Änderungen vor der Anmeldung vorgenomme Fehler: %%1274

Die Installation von Software, die von der Gruppenrichtlinie für diesen Benutzer bereitgestellt wird, wird bis zur nächsten Anmeldung verzögert, da die Änderungen vor der Anmeldung vorgenomme1274
```
Warnung

```
Die clientseitige Erweiterung "Software Installation" der Gruppenrichtlinie konnte mindestens eine Einstellung nicht anwenden, da die Änderungen vor dem Systemstart oder der Benutzeranmeldung verarbeitet werden müssen. Das System wartet vor dem nächsten Startvorgang oder der nächsten Benutzeranmeldung darauf, dass die Gruppenrichtlinienverarbeitung vollständig abgeschlossen ist. Dies kann zu einem langsamen Start und zu einer niedrigen Startleistung führen.

Die Gruppenrichtlinienumgebung sollte die Erweiterung in der synchronen Vordergrundrichtlinienaktualisierung aufrufen.
```
Information

```
Die Gruppenrichtlinieneinstellungen für den Benutzer wurden erfolgreich verarbeitet. Es wurden keine Änderungen seit der letzten erfolgreichen Gruppenrichtlinienverarbeitung erkannt.
```

Die Ereignisse tauchen auch auf, wenn der Rechner schon den ganzen Tag läuft. Leider steht im Log auch nicht um welche Anwendung oder GPO es sich hier handelt.
Testweise habe ich bei einem der betroffenen Usern die GPO "Beim neustart des computers und bei der anmeldung immer auf das netzwerk warten" aktiviert. Dies hat jedoch nichts verändert.


----------



## Matze (11. Dezember 2017)

Morgen.

Ein weiteres Update. Nachdem ich jetzt ein paar nicht mehr funktionierende GPOs korrigiert habe erscheinen nun keine Fehler mehr in der Ereignisanzeige (Anwendung, System und GroupPolicy). Leiter kommt es noch immer unverändert zu den Dismounts.
Dennoch, immer wenn der Fehler auftritt werden laut Ereignisanzeige die GPOs auf dem jeweiligen Client aktuallisiert. Zu dem Abstürzenden Explorer lässt sich aber nichts finden.


----------

